# Word of the Day: gumption



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

Definition:  the strong will and determination to do something; courage; spunk; guts


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 6, 2020)

It takes a lot of gumption to give an honest response in a thread when you're opinion conflicts with the majority of other posts.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 7, 2020)

I admire your gumption to stand up to the rioters,looters,etc.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 7, 2020)

Don't depend on that boy, he and his whole family ain't got an ounce of gumption.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 7, 2020)

In an unstable world he had the gumption to start a new  business.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 7, 2020)

I wish I had the gumption to quit smoking 20 years ago.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

It takes a lot of gumption to see a new venture through to the end
Just an aside....in Oz there is a product available called 'Gumption'
See following picture


Asides are great if they relate!  Love them!  ~ Em


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Some days I don't have as much gumption as other days.

In other words, I don't feel very gumptionated, today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2020)

He had the *gumption* to not wear a mask into the hospital!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)

That lazy man never had any gumption as long as I've known him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

The man who dove into the nearly frozen lake to save the young toddler had a lot of gumption, and he saved her life.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> The man who dove into the nearly frozen lake to save the young toddler had a lot of gumption, and he saved her life.


Just a quick 'thank you' for adding great sentences to the old words-of-the-day! Much appreciated!


----------

